# Meltaway Chocolate



## Sweetdaisy (Oct 2, 2004)

i had this chocolate when my mom worked in Sears way back when and the candy store sold melt away chocolate and it was amazeing.  Does any one have a recipe for it or can anyone tell me what it is similat too?  thanks a bunch

me


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 2, 2004)

I believe that meltaway usually refers to the type of chocolate that has a very liquid filling.  It could be a chocolate liquor, peanut butter, caramel, frut, etc.  If you google chocolate meltaway, you'll get a long list of places where you could order them.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 2, 2004)

Hmmm....  I think I have a really old recipe translated for a chocolate butter cream mint -- they're a "dry mint" that dissolves on the tongue.  Made with lots of confectioners sugar.  Could that be it?


----------

